# god damned boxes



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The thing with boxes is that speed helps. You just gotta work up the guts to carry the speed.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

crazyface said:


> I think I'm done with boxes for this season.


Cancel that thought right now, go back and hit it when you're healed up and own it, don't let it control you.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't even wait to heal. The box can smell fear.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

my first attempt at a boardslide on a box slammed me too. No injuries, but scared me. 
I hit it next time down, but I wasn't bashed like you. Get some soccer shin guards and hit it again


----------



## LG_FUAD (Jan 11, 2011)

i got a scar like that from skateboarding a long time ago.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i saw in this one Ice Coast video (I think it was in Numskull) one of those guys shinned a street rail and pulled up his pant to reveal this gaping, bleeding wound. I hurt just watching it.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

Dude I got the EXACT same injury last season! Took a few weeks for the pain to go away when touched but it still feels numb a year later.

My recommendation is to buy yourself some shin guards before you ride next time and hit the box again with more speed, and concentrate on looking past the feature not down at your feet. I went out the following week and hit the same spot on my shin, but this time my guards saved me from something much worse (still hurt like hell though).


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

justdust said:


> Don't even wait to heal. The box can smell fear.


:thumbsup::cheeky4:...I did the same exact thing last week except i slipped out on the top of a rainbow box...I thought i fucking snapped my shin at first but I just manned up, got right back on the lift, went right back to that box and got my sweet revenge by shreddin it!


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

i did the same thing 2 days ago. Im doing boxes since a few days and i cant fix my mind to get enought speed. I end up at the end of the box trying to jump off of it and slipped right on that shin. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I locked in a backside lipslide when I completely fucked my boardslide up... and was way too scared to correct or anything until I slid off.... just cross your fingers for me, because I haven't hit the box when I've fallen so far, and I don't want the bad juju


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> I locked in a backside lipslide when I completely fucked my boardslide up... and was way too scared to correct or anything until I slid off.... just cross your fingers for me, because I haven't hit the box when I've fallen so far, and I don't want the bad juju


haha! neither have I but my friend adam dinged his shin a few winters ago and put a freaking DENT in the bone. It was a dent for like 2 months. Gross.

I feel like I'm at the point where I have enough board control to get out of those situations I "locked" in to some super sketchy slides and I've bailed successfully from others just as sketchy in the last few weeks unscathed but I know eventually one of those rails is gonna take a bite outta my leg...


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

david_z said:


> haha! neither have I but my friend adam dinged his shin a few winters ago and put a freaking DENT in the bone. It was a dent for like 2 months. Gross.
> 
> I feel like I'm at the point where I have enough board control to get out of those situations I "locked" in to some super sketchy slides and I've bailed successfully from others just as sketchy in the last few weeks unscathed but I know eventually one of those rails is gonna take a bite outta my leg...


yea its just a matter of time lol...but if you arent busting your ass you arent trying hard enough imo 

oo yea and feel your shin bones...i bet they have lots of small dents and bumps in them (mine do anyway :laugh


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

That sucks man I know how it feels. I've slipped board sliding a box twice this year landed on my shins once and the other time on my back. It almost makes me want to put on some shin guards and a back protector.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I landed on my ass today on that box, and it wasn't pleasant and I didn't like it, thank you for the bad ju ju. .... 



bitches.:cheeky4:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

swilber08 said:


> yea its just a matter of time lol...but if you arent busting your ass you arent trying hard enough imo


maybe I'm just _that good_. did you consider that?

Nah... I'm definitely not that good just lucky so far


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

david_z said:


> maybe I'm just _that good_. did you consider that?
> 
> Nah... I'm definitely not that good just lucky so far


haha im pretty sure even the pros do it every once in a while...im sure things get a lot harder when you start spinning 270's and what not onto sketchy boxes


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

i landed on my butt to last day.. tks to skeleton pad which i just bought lol. It still hurts like hell.. but pain goes away much quicker and i can sit on it at the end of the day  im looking for protec ips knees/shin. any idea on it? will it cover enough the shin area?


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

if it were me, i would not sleep well at night until i went back and successfully hit the box. haha.


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

how is the injurie healing on your side? Mine was a small bump.. but i got some "swelling" (is that how you say it in english?" all over the shin. It goes off when i sleep.. and at the end the day, after ending my job, it comes back. I now have a small hole where its bleeding (not much) over time, i keep a bandage over it. Its not that painfull.. just like.. an annoying pain. Should i keep going or should i see the doc? (i think its just a bump.. but who knoes? )


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

So... I landed on my ass again today.. but I like didn't hurt myself in the traditional sense.. (bare with me) I ripped like half my ass hair out XD 

so that was pretty dayum painful on the upside, I've been riding with the local know it's so I did hit a noseslide on a box today.. pretty badass.. my butt hurts though


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

BliND KiNK said:


> So... I landed on my ass again today.. but I like didn't hurt myself in the traditional sense.. (bare with me) I *ripped like half my ass hair out XD*
> 
> so that was pretty dayum painful on the upside, I've been riding with the local know it's so I did hit a noseslide on a box today.. pretty badass.. my butt hurts though


LOL. So far, I only tried dug-in pipes to grind and each time board slid from under my ass. Probably gonna try them boxes and maybe spinning on em next I go board.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

glad you got enjoyment out of my pain :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4: lmao.

The thing with the boxes on my hill is that there is so much built up wax ( they blow at upkeep ) they are super slow so it's pretty easy to balance the weight.. just be careful I don't want to hear about anyone getting really hurt on this thread.. I already have a bald ass cheek.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

So you ate shit and got a partial wax job to boot? Just don't let your girl see that shit. She may like and then you're fucked! You'll be accompanying her to the salon next time and you won't enjoy that shit at all!

Just keep hitting those damn boxes! You may need to have a few cold brews and have a safety meeting first.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

Got kinda owned by a box last night, but I kinda lost track halfway through and ended up leaning a bit sideways > tipping right off it.


----------

